# Abstract Palmtree



## Canosonic (Sep 9, 2009)

Many people don't understand what this is. I think its simple, but that might be understandable. So just look at the photo and then at the description and tell ME! In the POLL!






Overall its the part of a palm tree were the green, fleshy part turns in to the old barky, crisp trunk!
Any comments regarding the photo itself are appreciated (well except spam). TIA.
In fact I made this pic on a sunny day on the beach!


----------



## mooimeisie (Sep 9, 2009)

The title of the thread gave it away for me.  I don't know if I would have known what it was, but after seeing the title and the photo, I immediately knew what it was.


----------



## Canosonic (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah i know i screwed up with the title, but when i realized it , it was too late.
And i cant seem to find where to delete this thread


----------

